# [solved] ständig Soundkarte belegt

## strangerthandreams

Ich habe ständig das Problem, dass meine Soundkarte belegt ist. Ich kann also nicht mehrere Audio-Streams gleichzeitig abspielen. Ich habe bei der Einrichtung von Gentoo den Alsa-Leitfaden befolgt, aber ich verstehe das Problem nicht wirklich.

Deshalb weiß ich auch gerade nicht so richtig, welche *.conf wichtig sein könnten. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Soundkarte dazu bringe auch mehrere Audiofiles gleichzeitig spielen zu lassen?

Beispielfehlermeldung vom VLC, während gerade Amarok etwas spielt: Das Audiogerät "sysdefault:CARD=SB" konnte nicht benutzt werden: Das Gerät oder die Ressource ist belegt.

----------

## Max Steel

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> Ich habe ständig das Problem, dass meine Soundkarte belegt ist. Ich kann also nicht mehrere Audio-Streams gleichzeitig abspielen. Ich habe bei der Einrichtung von Gentoo den Alsa-Leitfaden befolgt, aber ich verstehe das Problem nicht wirklich.
> 
> Deshalb weiß ich auch gerade nicht so richtig, welche *.conf wichtig sein könnten. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Soundkarte dazu bringe auch mehrere Audiofiles gleichzeitig spielen zu lassen?
> 
> Beispielfehlermeldung vom VLC, während gerade Amarok etwas spielt: Das Audiogerät "sysdefault:CARD=SB" konnte nicht benutzt werden: Das Gerät oder die Ressource ist belegt.

 

Was für eine Soundkarte hast du denn. Und kann diese denn Hardwaremixing?

----------

## strangerthandreams

Naja Soundkarte ist wohl eher nicht so das richtige Wort, eher normaler Soundchip auf dem Mainboard.

lspci

```
00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

03:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device aab0

```

Ich schätze mal, dass das obere Device der Chip auf dem Mainboard ist und das untere mit der Grafikkarte von AMD zusammenhängt, also die Soundausgabe über HDMI erfolgen könnte, was ich jedoch nicht brauche.

----------

## mrsteven

Ich fahre seit Jahren eigentlich mit einer Minimalkonfiguration ganz gut:

```
USE="alsa -oss -pulseaudio"
```

Im Kernel sind OSS und die OSS-Emulation deaktiviert. Ein häufiges Problem war vorher nämlich, dass sich irgendeine Anwendung /dev/dsp geschnappt hat, was dann auch die ALSA-Anwendungen blockiert hat. Programme, die nur mit OSS klar kommen, lassen sich in der Regel auch mit aoss (media-libs/alsa-oss) starten. Eine .asoundrc gibt es bei mir nicht.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Hmm OK. Ich habe deinen Ratschlag befolgt und alles auf Minimalkonfiguration gesetzt. Außerdem habe ich den ALSA-Leitfaden nochmal penibel befolgt und es scheint jetzt gerade zu gehen. Leider weiß ich jetzt allerdings noch nicht woran es lag. Habt trotzdem beide vielen Dank.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

also OSS emu hab ich im Kernel an. In den USE ist es draußen wie bei mrsteven.

das ist meine Systemweite /etc/asound.conf

```
# the sound card

pcm.real {

  type hw

  card 0

  device 0

}

# the ipc stuff is needed for permissions, etc.

pcm.dmixer {

  type dmix

  ipc_key 1024

  ipc_perm 0666

  slave.pcm "real"

  slave {

    period_time 0

    period_size 1024

    buffer_size 8192

    rate 44100  

  }

  bindings {

    0 0

    1 1 

  }

}

ctl.dmixer {

  type hw

  card 0

  }
```

----------

## Erdie

Immer darauf achten, dass als default alsa device das DMIX Plugin verwendet wird. Dann sollte auch Mixing möglich sein. Aber eigentlich ist ist  das schon lange alsa Standard.

----------

## Erdie

Wäre jetzt cool zu wissen, worin das Problem und  dessen Lösung bestand  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Immer darauf achten, dass als default alsa device das DMIX Plugin verwendet wird. Dann sollte auch Mixing möglich sein. Aber eigentlich ist ist  das schon lange alsa Standard.

 

Und bei mir explizit deaktiviert. 

DMix hat den Nachteil, dass es den billigen Alsa-Resampler auf alles loslässt. Dann werden auch MP3, die mit 44,1 kHz codiert sind auf 48 kHz umgebogen. Man kann zwar in der asound.conf einen besseren Resampler (libsample?) einstellen. Allerdings schmieren dann haufenweise Programme ab, weil Alsa meint, es könne den Resampler nicht laden und eine Fehlermeldung ausspuckt. Ging mir besonders bei XBMC so. 

Eine vernünftige Soundqualität war für mich im Endeffekt der wichtigste Grund, um von OSS wieder zurück auf Alsa zu wechseln. Und das geht nur, wenn man bei Alsa direkt das Device anspricht ohne Umweg über dmix. Softwareseitiges Mixing geht dann halt nicht mehr. Aber ehrlichgesagt, merk ich keine Einschränkungen. Systemsounds sind bei mir sowieso deaktiviert.

----------

## schmidicom

Vielleicht errettet uns alle ja Wolfgang Draxinger mit seinem "KLANG" aus der Sound-Hölle.  :Wink: 

http://klang.eudyptula.org/

EDIT:

Schlimmer kann es ja kaum werden so wie Sound unter Linux im allgemeinen momentan umgesetzt ist. Allein der Weg den der Sound vom Programm bis zur Soundkarte zurücklegt ist bei einigen Distributionen ja vergleichbar mit einer Pilgerreise zur Gebetsmauer.

----------

## musv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Vielleicht errettet uns alle ja Wolfgang Draxinger mit seinem "KLANG" aus der Sound-Hölle. 
> 
> http://klang.eudyptula.org/

 

Vor einem halben Jahr sah die Homepage irgendwie noch genauso aus. D.h. bis sich da was tut, können wohl noch ein paar Jahrzehnte ins Land gehen.

http://klang.eudyptula.org/news/

 *Quote:*   

>  Today I got aware that Reddit found KLANG, and now it spreads all over the Linux news. This was totally unprecedented and unplanned.
> 
> First and foremost: KLANG has not been officially announced yet! 

 

Und soweit ich das damals in diversen Foren (war glaub ich der Heise-Trollspielplatz) vernommen hab, wird Klang dann veröffentlicht, wenn der HD-Audiotreiber fertig sein sollte.

----------

## Erdie

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Immer darauf achten, dass als default alsa device das DMIX Plugin verwendet wird. Dann sollte auch Mixing möglich sein. Aber eigentlich ist ist  das schon lange alsa Standard. 
> 
> Und bei mir explizit deaktiviert. 
> 
> DMix hat den Nachteil, dass es den billigen Alsa-Resampler auf alles loslässt. Dann werden auch MP3, die mit 44,1 kHz codiert sind auf 48 kHz umgebogen. Man kann zwar in der asound.conf einen besseren Resampler (libsample?) einstellen. Allerdings schmieren dann haufenweise Programme ab, weil Alsa meint, es könne den Resampler nicht laden und eine Fehlermeldung ausspuckt. Ging mir besonders bei XBMC so. 
> ...

 

Von einer Onboard Soundkarte kann man doch ohnehin keinen vernünfigen Sound erwarten. Wenn ich etwas machen will, wo es auf Audioqualität ankommt, nehme ich eine professionelle Soundkart wie in meiner Signatur beschreiben. Die kostet zugegebenermaßen mehr als doppelt soviel wie der ganze Rechner aber man kann nicht alles  haben  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wenn ich etwas machen will, wo es auf Audioqualität ankommt, nehme ich eine professionelle Soundkart wie in meiner Signatur beschreiben.

 

Schön wenn man eine solche Karte hat die von ALSA auch anständig unterstützt wird doch das ist nicht immer der Fall.

Ich habe zuhause eine "Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio" die im Bücherregal Staub ansetzt weil weder ALSA noch Creative es auf die reihe bekommen einen Treiber dafür zu liefern (und nein der HDA-Treiber für das Teil ist keine echte alternative zur Onboardvariante).

http://de.store.creative.com/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x-fi-xtreme-audio-pci-express/1-16770.aspx

http://www.creative.com/oem/products/chips/CA0110.asp

----------

## Erdie

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Wenn ich etwas machen will, wo es auf Audioqualität ankommt, nehme ich eine professionelle Soundkart wie in meiner Signatur beschreiben. 
> 
> Schön wenn man eine solche Karte hat die von ALSA auch anständig unterstützt wird doch das ist nicht immer der Fall.
> 
> Ich habe zuhause eine "Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio" die im Bücherregal Staub ansetzt weil weder ALSA noch Creative es auf die reihe bekommen einen Treiber dafür zu liefern (und nein der HDA-Treiber für das Teil ist keine echte alternative zur Onboardvariante).
> ...

 

Verstehe ich voll und ganz. Aber als Linuxer kauft man sich normalerweise die Hardware passend zur Treiberverfügbarkeit und nicht umgekehrt. Das war so, ist so, und  wird sich vermutlich vorläufig nicht  ändern. Wäre schön wenns nicht nötig wäre.

----------

## schmidicom

Als ich das Vorhaben ins Auge gefasst habe mir eine Soundblaster X-Fi zuzulegen habe ich auch brav vorher im Kernel nachgesehen ob dort ein Treiber für die X-Fi Dinger vorhanden ist, was er auch war. Doch leider merkte ich erst im nachhinein das ausgerechnet die PCIe Variante einen speziellen Chip hat der von diesem Treiber nicht unterstützt wird.

Egal ich will gar nicht länger darüber nachdenken, es frustet einen einfach zu sehr...

----------

